# Vapemob Papa Smurf + brushing my teeth = amazing.



## Luke Van (3/11/14)

Considering adding menthol crystals to a 30ml bottle of this. Honestly. If you have a bottle. Brush your teeth and then drip some. 

Vape safe and vape on!


----------

